# Vodafone for landline and broadband. Any opinions?



## RMCF (9 Oct 2010)

I will probably be getting a landline and b/b installed soon, and wanted to avoid Perlico like the plague.

I thought Eircom would be my only option, but a friend said they use Vodafone. I checked their website and the deals seem slightly cheaper.

Anyone use them here? If so, do they provide a good service? And customer service?


----------



## niceoneted (9 Oct 2010)

I use them and have found them to be very good. Recently had to call about a landline problem and they were very good to deal with and sorted the issue. 
If you have a vodafone mobile you can get an even better deal with them.


----------



## Sadie11 (10 Oct 2010)

I also use vodafone for phone and broadband have no trouble at all get a even better deal on your vodafone  mobiles


----------



## gipimann (10 Oct 2010)

Another vodafone home & broadband customer here.   Customer service is good (had to report a fault recently, it was referred to eircom and repaired within a few days).

Broadband service itself can vary - I'm supposed to have 3MB speed, but have rarely come close (best I've ever noticed was 1.65MB).   Got a letter some time back from Vodafone to say I would be upgraded to 8MB speed, but it hasn't happened yet!

Intermittently, I can't get internet service at all - I'm guessing it's a contention problem as I eventually do get online (doesn't help if I'm trying to check something urgently or haven't much time!).


----------



## ripsaw (14 Oct 2010)

Vodafone are the only ones that seem to have the new Next Generation Broadband suite of services that Eircom are rolling out- I don't see any of the others advertising it anyway.
Vodafone don't have a line checker that will tell you if your line qualifies for the new service though- They just say that if your line qualifies now or later, that you get a free upgrade to it- should cut out any of those congestion problems.
My question is why would you go for one of their higher packages if you know that you will eventually get an uncontended 8Mb free upgrade?


----------



## JP1234 (15 Oct 2010)

I have a question for those who have switched over.  

Did you have any break in your phone line service.  I filled out the online application and on the confirmation screen it says something about taking up to 21 days for the line to become active after it has been transferred.  I am a bit worried about that as we have an alarm linked to the phone line plus sky plus which needs the phone to work.


----------



## ripsaw (15 Oct 2010)

There is no drop in the phone line service- Nothing actually gets unplugged at the exchange as Vodafone are in effect reselling the Eircom suite of products.
Basically Vodafone send a transfer request to Eircom using the customers Account Number. If there is nothing outstanding, Eircom will release the customer to Vodafone.
That said you will need to switch your router over to the new login details that Vodafone send out.
You should get those details before Eircom cut you off


----------



## JP1234 (15 Oct 2010)

Thanks....that has put my mind at rest!


----------

